# Tweeter removal



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

How do you remove the factory A-pillar tweeters? Also what size are they?

Thanks, Ian


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

They're 1", but I haven't tried to remove them yet. I'll be removing them in the next couple of months to upgrade to an active setup and will document the process. 

As with everything that has anything to do with air bags, disconnect your battery before proceeding.


----------



## BSObb (Jan 12, 2012)

I am in the process of upgrading my system right now, and i just removed the plastic A-pillar covers. There are only two clips, both near the centre of the pillar, at the top is the sensor for the airbag and at the bottom the tweeter is attached by a harness like the rest of the electronics in the car.

But I have a question about how these airbag sensors work. it looks like a clip with a little slot, when I put it back together is that clip supposed to go in the slot, or is that what sets off the airbag? Either way theres a slot for the piece that looks like a clip on the plastic A-pillar so i guess it should just end up where its supposed to be when i put that back on? If anyone knows about this that would be great help! I could also put up pictures if that would help!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

BSObb said:


> I am in the process of upgrading my system right now, and i just removed the plastic A-pillar covers. There are only two clips, both near the centre of the pillar, at the top is the sensor for the airbag and at the bottom the tweeter is attached by a harness like the rest of the electronics in the car.
> 
> But I have a question about how these airbag sensors work. it looks like a clip with a little slot, when I put it back together is that clip supposed to go in the slot, or is that what sets off the airbag? Either way theres a slot for the piece that looks like a clip on the plastic A-pillar so i guess it should just end up where its supposed to be when i put that back on? If anyone knows about this that would be great help! I could also put up pictures if that would help!


Pictures would help.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just checking in, were you able to get that tweeter out of there? If so, does anyone have any pictures with regard to how much room there is back there? I'd like to upgrade the tweeters in those locations but I'm concerned with how much space will be available.


----------



## BSObb (Jan 12, 2012)

ahhhh. so i was looking at the pictures that i took, and the lighting was pretty bad and you can't make much out.. should have taken more time to take good pictures, but i was in a rush. I'll do my best to explain though. theres three clips total, all on the side of the a-pillar that faces the middle of the car. The one very near the top has to do with the airbag I'm pretty sure. the male end of the clip which is actually clipped on the plastic piece of the a frame has a wire that connects to the female part. so once the plastic a frame cover is unclipped, you'll need to unhook that. theres also two clips, each about two to three inches above/below the centre of the cover. lastly, as you remove the cover you will need to lift it up as it extends slightly below the dash. 

As for how much space you have for the tweeters, there is a cut out just over an inch and half in diameter which is tons. that ring could probably also be removed if necessary.. but my point is that any reasonable tweeter should fit in there. i installed my type-r tweeters in there and had tons of room so i siliconed them down. space is not an issue.

like i said, sorry but the pictures really aren't worth putting up.. id have to just point out approximately where everything is. id take it apart again to show, but you really should have no problem. just use a panel removal tool and remember the clips aren't along the door frame side, but on the side that faces the centre of the car. pry it off from the top and it'll come off like a charm.


----------



## BSObb (Jan 12, 2012)

its not so much a cut out as a ring sitting on the back of the panel that the tweeter goes in*


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, here's why I'm asking. I'm considering using some full range drivers for tweeters. Something of this sort:

Tang Band W2-803SM 2" Extended Range Speaker Driver 264-805

Its more of a mid-tweeter, which would be great for setting up a sound stage. I guess I'll have to remove the trim myself, but this is what I'd be trying to fit in there. 2.25" overall diameter and a 1.35" mounting depth. I'd rather not resort to a high crossed tweeter if I can help it. 

If it is easy to take that trim panel off though, I can probably take it off and get some measurements. Its great to know that there's a lot of clearance though.


----------



## fredmr (Dec 22, 2011)

What do you guys think of the stock tweeter locations? I experimented with them when I was putting my components in, but found the factory tweeter location very limiting (without modifying the tweeter grille) for the sound stage I was hoping for. They seemed too far angled toward the windshield / across the car for my tastes, and at the same time not angled enough at the windshield for good reflections like an upstage tweeter. Because of this, I opted for a set that allowed coaxial mounting of the tweeters because I wasn't crazy about custom mounting them elsewhere (yet). I know everyone has their preferences - but was curious how you like your results.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

fredmr said:


> What do you guys think of the stock tweeter locations? I experimented with them when I was putting my components in, but found the factory tweeter location very limiting (without modifying the tweeter grille) for the sound stage I was hoping for. They seemed too far angled toward the windshield / across the car for my tastes, and at the same time not angled enough at the windshield for good reflections like an upstage tweeter. Because of this, I opted for a set that allowed coaxial mounting of the tweeters because I wasn't crazy about custom mounting them elsewhere (yet). I know everyone has their preferences - but was curious how you like your results.


I'll probably be installing mine in the factory locations. I don't really want to screw holes into anywhere else in the car, and I'd like the car to look factory. I live in a good neighborhood, but I'll occasionally drive up to Chicago and park downtown, and I'd rather not people looking into my car, seeing some aftermarket tweeter pods, and knowing I probably have an amp and a sub in the trunk. 

I think the sound stage will be ok, and I can figure out the rest with the MiniDSP.


----------



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)

BSObb that clip you are talking about is just a retainer that holds the a pillar in a controlled fashion when the airbag deploys. Basically it moves the a pillar to a spot so it doesnt poke your eye out or something when the air bag goes off. All the sensors for deploying the airbags are in the body of the car except the passenger seat sensor.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

How would a after market tweeter compare in sound when placed on the factory location vs by your feet? I'm talking about the pods that include a midrange as well and go on the corner under the dash. 

Let me know what you think about those tb drivers when you get them hooked up.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mick said:


> How would a after market tweeter compare in sound when placed on the factory location vs by your feet? I'm talking about the pods that include a midrange as well and go on the corner under the dash.
> 
> Let me know what you think about those tb drivers when you get them hooked up.


Tweeters at your feet make for a terrible sound stage. That's the way I'm running it in my 95 Regal and I don't like it a whole lot. Granted, they get extremely loud, because its a very high powered system (Massive Audio RK6), but the sound stage sounds too low. I prefer the sound stage in the base 6-speaker cruze system. I think it would sound better with the tweeters in the pillars even the way they're set up from the factory, though it might need a slight bit of tweaking and tuning. 

I will probably get this all set up in the next couple of months and will create a project thread about it.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

As an alternative, sorry for the gravedigging an old thread,
One could install a cap in series with the door style tweeters; to reduce the low end these tweeters are giving out.
It seems to me they're playing the music pretty much 'full range', as they overlap with the high-mid/high frequencies of the door speakers; specifically in the 1-3kHz range.

Been looking around and seems like I'll need to solder a cap of about 2-4uF in series with these tweeters.

Anyone figured out how to get to the speaker wires?


----------

